# GWANGJU | Asian Culture Complex | U/C



## DanielLG (Mar 30, 2008)

*Asian Culture Complex Lands in South Korea*




























































> Korean architect Kyu Sung Woo has designed a sustainable Asian Culture Complex (ACC) for May 18th Democracy Plaza in Gwangju, South Korea. Inspired by all natural sources, the complex aims to take sustainability and green design to a whole new era, where people and architecture blend with nature. Making the most of natural light, the complex has been designed with glass cube skylights, light tubes, light shelves and transparent scrims to create a connection with nature.
> 
> 
> The complex will be built in a landscape featuring 300 flowering golden rain trees and the roof of the structure will be a grassy citizen’s park, with shaded bamboo plantations and attractive lawns. Sustainable systems such as optical daylight design and earth-contact heating and cooling systems will account for an energy savings of up to 40% over the conventionally conceived building. Other sustainable features to be incorporated in the design will include slab-embedded hydroponic radiant heating and cooling and natural air ventilation systems. Put together, the systems will get the architecture the highest rating by Korea’s Green Building Council. The project is scheduled to be completed by 2012.


Source: http://www.ecofriend.org/entry/eco-...mplex-in-south-korea-exploits-natural-sources


----------



## dschill (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting little village..


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.8.30-Construction update!*


















Construction website-www.acc04.co.kr


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.9.12*


















www.acc04.com


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.9.20*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.9.23*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.10.12*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.12.14*

Tower Crane set up!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Snowy Construction site-2009.12.18*










Today is Snowy.. All Korea's weather is snowy& windy.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.12.30*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.1.8*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Project name changes from National Asian Culture Complex to Asian Culture Complex.

Status changed to U/C


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.1.22*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.2.3*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.2.10-Tower Crane 2 set up*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.2.20*


























www.acc04.com


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.3.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010 March 7th-Asian Culture Complex Development*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010 April 20th*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Updates-2010.5.3*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.6.16*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.11*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.5.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.8.15*


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

what is the main purpose of the building? a museum?


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ellatur said:


> what is the main purpose of the building? a museum?


museum.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.12.20*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2014.6*


----------

